# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Microsoft Dream Spark (cơ hội cho sinh viên có được phần mềm bản quyền của Microsoft)

## phunudep123

<div style="text-align: center">*microsoft dream spark*​</div>
3 bước đơn giản để nhận phần mềm bản quyền miễn phí từ microsoft [email protected]

*bạn đang là sinh viên, hay bạn đang còn ngồi trên ghế nhà trường, từ tiểu học, phổ thông trung học cho tới cao đẳng, đại học và mãi về sau nữa. vì vậy, microsoft đã đưa các gói phần mềm có bản quyền nhưng hoàn toàn miễn phí giành riêng cho giáo dục bao gồm các phần mềm về lập trình, thiết kế đồ họa, các phần mềm cho mobile… trực tiếp từ microsoft qua dreamspark.*
“từ đầu năm 2008, dreamspark bắt đầu cung cấp các phần mềm miễn phí tới học sinh, sinh viên, có thể nhiều học sinh, sinh viên không biết đến sự kiện này, nhưng dreamspark vẫn tiếp tục cung cấp các gói phần mềm microsoft miễn phí cho tới bây giờ và giữ cam kết cung cấp trong tương lai cho học sinh sinh viên”, bà trần mai hương, giám đốc khối chính phủ, y tế và giáo dục, công ty microsoft việt nam chia sẻ .
“cũng tương tự như với chương trình msdnaa, sinh viên có thể tải và sử dụng các phần mềm này với mục đích giáo dục và cá nhân hoàn toàn miễn phí, ngoại trừ với dreamspark, tất cả các học sinh,sinh viên đều được miễn phí. giờ đây dreamspark đã mở rộng thêm các dịch vụ mới tới người sử dụng được đào tạo và truy cập miễn phí tới windows”, ông đỗ trường duy, giám đốc công ty nova nhận định
sau đây là một số lợi ích dễ nhận thấy nhất đó là được sử dụng phần mềm có bản quyền sở hữu trí tuệ của microsoft và còn rất nhiều lợi ích khác chờ bạn khám phá khi bạn truy cập dreamspark:
*bước 1. đăng nhập “sign-in”.*

truy cập vào trang chủ của dreamspark tại địa chỉ http://www.dreamspark.com và xem danh sách các phần mềm miễn phí mà học sinh,sinh viên có thể nhận được.
- visual studio 2010
- các công cụ phát triển windows phone.
- windows server 2008 
- expression studio 4 
- sql server 2008 
và nhiều phần mềm khác nữa. 

sau đó lựa chọn phần mềm tương ứng bạn muốn tìm hiểu, download về máy tính cá nhân, sử dụng bản quyền hoàn toàn miễn phí
để bắt đầu tải phần mềm ta đăng nhập vào hệ thống bằng tài khoản của trường như sau;
· nhấn sign in để đăng nhập: 
nhập username và password (tài khoản của học sinh, sinh viên do trường cấp)
*bước 2. kiểm tra “get verified”*
· sau khi đăng nhập xong, bạn chọn phần mềm cần download -> nhấn get verified 

*·* *chọn quốc gia, kiểu xác nhận và nhấn continue để tiếp tục.*

*·* *chọn trường của mình theo tên có trong danh sách do admin của trường đã đăng ký từ trước với dịch vụ [email protected] như outlook live, skydrive, mesh... nhấn continue để tiếp tục*

cuối cùng là cửa sổ thông báo bạn đã get verified thành công, bạn nhấn view all products to download

*bước 3. tải phần mềm “download”**.*
_lựa chọn các hình thức download và nhấn nút download để tải phần mềm về máy cá nhân._

 :wub:

----------


## hiennhan12

ước mơ này là một ước mơ nhỏ thôi...

----------

